# MASS WORKOUT TIPS



## dbeecher328 (May 21, 2011)

looking for a few tips on a INTENSE MASS GAINING ONLY workout. I do not want to be cut, any pointers anyone??? please and thanks, wanna workout 5 days a week in this program, preferably running a specific one for 6 weeks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Monday:

Chest; Shoulders; Tri's

Decline Barbell Bench Press

Dumbell Flyes

Standing Barbell Overhead Press

Standing Dumbell Lateral Raises

Dips

SkullCrushers

Wednesday:

Quads/hams/calfes

Squats

leg press

leg extension

Leg curls

SLDL

Calf Raise

Friday:

Back/biceps/abs

Close grip pulldown

Deadlift

Barbell Row

Barbell curls

Concentration curls

short ab routine

Before lifting, walk on the treadmill for 5 mins; stretch muscle groups about to be trained, do specific rotator cuff warm-ups.

Do 3 warm up sets on decline barbell press, then lift 1 set all out to failure on each set afterwards for chest. When moving to the next muscle group, do 1 warm up set on the first exercise for the muscle group, then back to 1 all out maximum failure set.

Aim for around 6-8 reps, once hitting 8 reps, increase the weight, if not, try to increase the reps.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

P.S NO CARDIO/NO RUNNING/NO ANYTHING

minimum 3-4000 cals.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

5X5 = Strength?...


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

jpay is this your routine?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

5x5 = best of all worlds in many peoples opinions. (or best compromise).

Best for strength would theoretically be one rep of the maximum you could possibly lift. You would soon be injured though, hence the "theoretically".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

freeline said:


> jpay is this your routine?


Yep, except I added dips and squats, as opposed to pressdown and hack squats


----------



## dbeecher328 (May 21, 2011)

I noticed you only put mon wed and fri....does this mean im only doing a workout 3 days a week? im on gear as of 4 days ago so i def dont feel comfortable working out only 3 days a week... any thing i can do in between?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dbeecher328 said:


> I noticed you only put mon wed and fri....does this mean im only doing a workout 3 days a week? im on gear as of 4 days ago so i def dont feel comfortable working out only 3 days a week... any thing i can do in between?


Your far better working out less than more, especially going to failure.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

same as above 3 days a week mate, compound exercises going to failure.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh you're on gear? Jpays bad, back to the gym.

Mon:chest biceps

Tuesday:chest biceps

Wednesday:chest biceps

Thursday: chest biceps

Friday:chest biceps

Saturday:chest biceps

Sunday: shoulders


----------



## dbeecher328 (May 21, 2011)

freeline said:


> Oh you're on gear? Jpays bad, back to the gym.
> 
> Mon:chest biceps
> 
> ...


 People like you should be lined up and b1tch slapped. Find something better to do with your time then put ignorant feedback that obviously no one is going to listen too. get laid or something bub.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

freeline said:


> Oh you're on gear? Jpays bad, back to the gym.
> 
> Mon:chest biceps
> 
> ...


ohh he's on gear!!!

Defintaly do the above, but maybe add a pump up session on sunday for biceps.


----------



## dbeecher328 (May 21, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Your far better working out less than more, especially going to failure.


Thanks man I really appreciate the input


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

dbeecher328 said:


> People like you should be lined up and b1tch slapped. Find something better to do with your time then put ignorant feedback that obviously no one is going to listen too. get laid or something bub.


Yeh blud innit. U iz gonna get well hench mon


----------



## dbeecher328 (May 21, 2011)

freeline said:


> Yeh blud innit. U iz gonna get well hench mon


 Is that in english? I don't think a single word was spelled correctly, I feel for you, autism is a terrible thing


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

dbeecher328 said:


> Is that in english? I don't think a single word was spelled correctly, I feel for you, autism is a terrible thing


Lulz fail


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

freeline said:


> Oh you're on gear? Jpays bad, back to the gym.
> 
> Mon:chest biceps
> 
> ...


At least twice a day don't forget


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

dbeecher328 said:


> People like you should be lined up and b1tch slapped. Find something better to do with your time then put ignorant feedback that obviously no one is going to listen too. get laid or something bub.


You've got to take the good advice with the abuse on here, its all part of the fun mate.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

flapjack said:


> You've got to take the good advice with the abuse on here, its all part of the fun mate.


Yep that's the long and short of it. Good advise all round but everyone needs a laugh, somewhere someone is laughing and that make me feel good about taking the p!ss out of people. Oh and I stand buy my most important phrase 'if you don't like it you can leave'


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

There are load of info on this site dbeecher and some great guys to help but there is also a lot of banter side to it! It's what keeps us sain! Chill out! You just have to Check some of the other threads out to see what I mean!

Good luck with getting some mass


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mass is mainly determined by diet.

If you don't wanna train 3 times a week try the split I'm using at the moment with good results-

Mon- fasted cardio

Tues-back, core

Wed-chest/ biceps

Thurs- fasted cardio

Fri-shoulders/ triceps

Sat-legs/ abs

Sun- rest

You may not want to do cardio but I too am on cycle and find it keeps the bloat down and fat away as I'm eating like an animal.

Hope that helps.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

lol at some of those replies


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ start there m8 .

progression is key every session add weight to the bar do cycles of this routine for around a year if its mass you want then strength training 3 days a week is best also make sure diet is in check too .

calculate your daily needs from this ... http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm

and if your lazy then use this to formulate a basic plan ... http://swole.me/

take the replies with a pinch of salt m8 they mean you know harm .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The OPs banned with only 14 posts, is that a record:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ANGLIK said:


> The OPs banned with only 14 posts, is that a record:laugh:


no the kung fu guy had 3 or 4 posts til he was banned lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

uhan said:


> no the kung fu guy had 3 or 4 posts til he was banned lol


I forgot about the Kung Fu guy, he was a prize one lol


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

whats the op banned already foR? and what did the kung fu one do lol?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

shane22 said:


> whats the op banned already foR? and what did the kung fu one do lol?


Kung Fu guy. Enjoy http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/136109-thinking-steaddddds.html

He had 16 posts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so yeah 14 to beat lol

that kung fu guy cracked me up :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> Kung Fu guy. Enjoy http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/136109-thinking-steaddddds.html
> 
> He had 16 posts.


ahh was funny reading through that again :lol:


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

lol that was a great 5minute read thanks mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

and i just realised, when i posted in there i weighed in at 13 stone, now i'm at 12.7.... ah gonna be so delightfully skinny for murcia


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> Kung Fu guy. Enjoy http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/136109-thinking-steaddddds.html
> 
> He had 16 posts.


 that was a good read there, very funny


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> and i just realised, when i posted in there i weighed in at 13 stone, now i'm at 12.7.... ah gonna be so delightfully skinny for murcia


but your still 5"6 :lol:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> P.S NO CARDIO/NO RUNNING/NO ANYTHING
> 
> minimum 3-4000 cals.


why no cardio or running?!?!?!?!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> but your still 5"6 :lol:


hahaa! tried to rep, cuz i actually did laugh out loud (but that was just stop the tears :sad wouldnt let me, i must be too giving :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> why no cardio or running?!?!?!?!


gaining mass usually coinsides with gaining weight.... cardio will have a negative effect on that, burning up too many calories


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> why no cardio or running?!?!?!?!


He said he wants "intense mass gaining" and I didn't want him wasting calories on cardio, or ruining his chances of recovery. Its far too difficult to train to failure and recover while doing cardio.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I disagree totally.

Low intensity cardio IMPROVES recovery by getting blood (i.e. water and all other nutrients needed for hypertrophy) moving around the body at a more efficient rate.

Im not saying he should be sprinting and running marathons but low intensity will help. All bodybuilding mass monsters do/did this also. Dorian did. Coleman did.

However if his sole aim is to put on WEIGHT. i.e. he doesnt mind turning into a fat glob of sh1t, or he wants to be a super heavyweight powerlifter, then he shouldnt do cardio, but i highly doubt that is his aim...


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

In addition, low intensity cardio has 3 main benefits:

1) IMPROVES recovery

2) Keeps the heart and rest of the cardiovascular system healthy

3) Increases metabolism which in turn enables you to take in more calories and benefit from muscle growth as opposed to fat retention.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

whoah whoah whoah chill lol

You've taken an additional comment from my main post and taken that as my complete philosophy on the idea. Look at post 2


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> I disagree totally.
> 
> Low intensity cardio IMPROVES recovery by getting blood (i.e. water and all other nutrients needed for hypertrophy) moving around the body at a more efficient rate.
> 
> ...


thing is, he's only going to be doing the the chosen routine for 6 weeks, so hardly long term. if he was thinking of doing it alot longer, then yeah he'd want to combat fat gain with cardio. but for now, from the sounds of it, his only goal is gain.

at least thats how i see it anyway. could be wrong, probably am, but hey ho


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> whoah whoah whoah chill lol
> 
> You've taken an additional comment from my main post and taken that as my complete philosophy on the idea. Look at post 2


woops. lol. but still. just trying to stress the importance of low intensity cardio even when wanting to gain mass 



paul81 said:


> thing is, he's only going to be doing the the chosen routine for 6 weeks, so hardly long term. if he was thinking of doing it alot longer, then yeah he'd want to combat fat gain with cardio. but for now, from the sounds of it, his only goal is gain.
> 
> at least thats how i see it anyway. could be wrong, probably am, but hey ho


true say. but even then. wouldnt logic just say that its better to put on X amount of muscle in 6 months with less fat as opposed to X amount of muscle with more fat...

anyhow, the OP has been banned. so fvck giving him any more advice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> anyhow, the OP has been banned. so fvck giving him any more advice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL! yeah i... kinda missed that bit too :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> woops. lol. but still. just trying to stress the importance of low intensity cardio even when wanting to gain mass
> 
> true say. but even then. wouldnt logic just say that its better to put on X amount of muscle in 6 months with less fat as opposed to X amount of muscle with more fat...
> 
> anyhow, the OP has been banned. so fvck giving him any more advice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol

i do agree that cardio improves recovery and i would suggest people do cardio even when mass gaining however consuming 1000 plus calories must be done to replace the burnt cals most people struggle do this


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I totally agree, cardio is super important to recovery and I think you said it very well.

Oh yeah, I missed that bit aswell lol


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Unwritten Rule of UKM:

As long as you type in CAPITALS your point is more valid


----------

